# Pregnant doe becoming very chubby



## meme (Nov 24, 2012)

We had Rachel re-bred on October 31st, and I am pretty sure she is prego this time. However, she has been really putting on the weight these last few months. We are feeding the same 2 leafs of alfalfa/ grass hay mix for 3 goats per day. We started Heidi on grain after worming her, because she was too thin, other then that nothing has changed. Rachel is getting some thick padding over her ribs, and I am worried about her! Short of feeding them all less, what should I do? I don't want Heidi or Shasta to lose weight, and I don't know how I would keep them apart. I know it is dangerous for a pregnant goat to be overweight, so what would you guys recommend? Also, how do you guys feed your pregnant does?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 24, 2012)

What kind of goats are these? How much do and did they weigh? And is she gaining weigh because she is pregnant? I pregnant doe especially later in pregnancy will look huge.

Here's how I feed my goats. Right now all my pregnant does get unlimited hay and the Nigerians get one cup of feed and the Kikos get three cups of feed. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=6788-feeding-goats


----------



## meme (Nov 24, 2012)

Rachel and Shasta are Nubians, and Heidi is an Alpine. Rachel was 105 pounds at fair, before she was bred, in late September. She has definitely gained some since fair though. I really doubt it is her babies showing, she is only 24 days along. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I really have no idea about the larger dairy breeds (and they are quite different than the meat goats) so I'm not 100% sure but I really wouldn't be worried.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 24, 2012)

meme said:
			
		

> Rachel and Shasta are Nubians, and Heidi is an Alpine. Rachel was 105 pounds at fair, before she was bred, in late September. She has definitely gained some since fair though. I really doubt it is her babies showing, she is only 24 days along. Thanks for the help!


At 105 pounds I doubt she was at full mature size yet. So a good part of the weight gain is likely natural. Also ... goats going into winter will naturally try to put on some extra poundage.


----------



## meme (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay, our 4-H leader had me worried. Plus at Goat Education Day, the vet was talking about a bunch of potential pregnancy complications that can occur from excess weight. She is only a year and a half though, so she has more growing to do.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

She is right.  Being overweight is usually worse than a tad underweight during pregnancy.  While she might be still growing, if she is getting too thick, she is taking in too many calories that are not being used.  After having one delivery go bad due to an overweight mother and oversized kid, I no longer increase my grain during pregnancy, unless the doe seems to be losing condition.  I personally recommend all the hay she can eat, a mineral supplement, and fresh water.  If you do offer a feed, a cup a day as plenty.


----------



## meme (Nov 25, 2012)

Rachel doesn't get any grain yet. Just alfalfa and grass hay 2x a day. Maybe we should take her on walks?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

Walks might help   Do you have any pictures you could post?  She might just have a nice rumen developed.


----------



## meme (Nov 26, 2012)

I will try to get some pics today. Hopefully I can find some time!


----------



## cjhubbs (Dec 5, 2012)

I am trying to figure our how I am going to manage feeding my goats during pregancy. Currently they are getting free choice hay and minerals. We were giving them feed for a while until the goats appeared to be a little chubby and we were drying off our milker.  I was wondering what would be a good amount of feed for a pregant goat (saannen)? I am worried about her getting fat during her pregancy due to to much feed because we have had the problem with her getting a little large. I am proud to say that at the moment she is healthy though and we would like to keep her that way . I also was wondering if there is anything else I should be feeding them while they are pregant? Thanks for the help!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2012)

With sheep, I feed 1/2 lb of grain per head per day in the last 30 days of pregnancy, when a lot of the fetal growth occurs.


----------

